# Plus de connexion internet avec l'IPad 2



## YOUSSE12 (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai perdu ma connection WiFi sur mon iPad. Il indique « non connecté « en tout temps. et quand je tente de me connecter avec mon mot de passe apparaissent ces mots : « impossible de rejoindre le réseau «. 
Jai multiplié les tentatives de restauration du mode wi-fi en suivant les indications de lassistance technique Apple : peine perdue ! Aidez-moi, sil vous plait. Merci.


----------



## Lauange (28 Novembre 2012)

Hi,

Chez moi quand ça lui arrive, je redémarre ma livebox et ça lui passe.


----------



## doupold (28 Novembre 2012)

Essaie aussi simplement de redémarrer le iPad.

Cela pourrait suffire.


----------



## YOUSSE12 (29 Novembre 2012)

Merci : j'ai déjà effectué ces opérations, sans succès !


----------



## doupold (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, il ne reste plus que la restauration du iPad aux configurations d'origine par le biais de itunes.

Dis nous si cela aide.


----------

